# what size Knipex Plier Wrench?



## toonces (Feb 13, 2004)

putting together the last pieces of my portable tool kit and want to know if the 10" Knipex pliers wrench will suffice for most jobs or should I get the 12". i'd be using it for various BB, brake, and headset parts and tools/adapters and plan on replacing my adjustable wrench with it. i mainly just build new bikes when I have time but I want to make sure I can wrap this thing around an old threaded headset lockring if necessary as well as some of the bigger BB tools (and whatever else exists nowadays). thanks in advance..


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You can always use the bigger one on a smaller fastener. Can't do the same with the smaller one.

That said, the 10" model opens ~50mm. There is no fastener on a bike that is that big, socket/headset included.

That said, even the 12" isn't necessarily up to removing a stuck bottom bracket. Sometimes a hammer/large adjustable really is the right tool. There are some cases where I've had to put down the pliers wrench due to flexing (of the handles/locking mechanism) that I wasn't willing to take any further.

Don't get me wrong--it is a wonderful[ly designed] tool...but it does have limitations.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I've used them all at work and got the 300 (12") figuring I wanted the larger range and leverage for when I might need it (bikes and otherwise). It is big, heavy, and significanly less handy than the 10". I still may get a 10".


----------



## toonces (Feb 13, 2004)

excellent info. thanks! I will have access to a full set of tools if I end up in-shop and get stuck, but prefer to have my own tools for most other uses.


----------



## flash4092 (Aug 11, 2010)

I work with both the 125 (5" with max capacity of 20mm or just over 3/4") and the 250 (10" with 52mm or 2" capacity) and have pretty much every application I can think of covered. It's a terrific pair!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

10" is the best for all-round bike service IMO. I have them and love them, obviously. I'd like to add a slightly smaller (7"?) pair but honestly the 10" pretty much gets everything done.


----------



## GMUGNIER (Dec 5, 2006)

I have the 10" to keep in my seat bag. It works well, BUT - it is heavy. I think someone should manufacture an aluminum version.


----------



## JG_ (Jan 4, 2021)

Been eying these for awhile and finally pulled the trigger on a 5" and 7" combo off Amazon. The 5" is pretty small for sure but along with the 7" I think both should cover a few bases nicely.


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

The Knipex 86 03 180 is the one I have. Jaw capacity can "grip" everything on a bike, and it's a very comfortable size without being bulky/heavy at all.


----------



## Big Slick (Aug 17, 2004)

I have the 150, 180, and 250 model. For me the 180 is probably best for general bike use. 
I find on modern bikes these are less useful. Not sure why they hyped up so much.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Big Slick said:


> I have the 150, 180, and 250 model. For me the 180 is probably best for general bike use.
> I find on modern bikes these are less useful. Not sure why they hyped up so much.


For daily work, they are suitable for odd-sized stuff (like 30mm headset lockrings) or BSA fasteners, neither of which are common occurrences for people not working in a shop located in a city/around a large university--that is: a location with tons of old 'beater' bikes.

Otherwise, they are useful for those that may need to field strip suspension forks, since they can grab the thin flats on Fox, et. al, more securely than an adjustable wrench. Nice, since you might not want to pack a socket set with you (double nice: they can be used as a handle for bottom bracket/brake/cassette lockring tools, as well.

In a minimalist tool kit, they serve fairly well. For someone who already has individual tools that replicate the functions (chamfered and un-chamfered sockets, ratchet handles, splined removal tools, chainring/rotor bending tools, etc), you could easily live without them.

They are more desirable tools outside of the bicycle world...particularly in the 'handyman' or 'repair' trades, where you might not want to lug an entire bag of tools with you to make sure you have the right wrench to undo a fixture.


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

When not at my shop while on a remote ride somewhere, I've used them for a multitude of tasks... basic fork service and travel adjustment, removing a stubborn spoke nipple, re-seating pins on a chain, straightening a rotor and chain ring, basic dropper post service, pedal wrench, straightening a dinged rim, brake line fittings and bleed screws, hub service, straightening a cassette cog, and whatever else I might have forgotten.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

lemke said:


> When not at my shop while on a remote ride somewhere, I've used them for a multitude of tasks... basic fork service and travel adjustment, removing a stubborn spoke nipple, re-seating pins on a chain, straightening a rotor and chain ring, basic dropper post service, pedal wrench, straightening a dinged rim, brake line fittings and bleed screws, hub service, straightening a cassette cog, and whatever else I might have forgotten.


Sounds like the definition of a proper multi use tool.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

We have ~15 floating around the shop, the 180 is our go to size, the other ones get a little too cumbersome to use on our machinery. While I love the 180 and it will open big enough for what you want to do, I wouldn't want to try to get a bottom bracket out with it, at least not one that wasn't installed at normal torque specs with plenty of grease.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Out of stock but if you can wait and do not mind to going Gedore, today only though.





Tool of the Day - KC Tool


KC Tool's Tool of the Day™! A new tool every day at unbeatable prices. Check out what we've got for you today. America's #1 German Tool Distributor. Free Shipping to 48 states over $50.




www.kctool.com


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

I have ordered tools from KC Tool. Then I discovered Chads Tool Box ( ChadsToolbox.com Inc ) at much better prices. Their web site is a pain to navigate, but you do accumulate discounts with every order which are applied on your next order... which saves a few bucks, or cancels out shipping costs. Then, I also discovered Amazon sometimes has even better prices, particularly on Knipex.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just got this one via KC's "tool of the day" sale.

Forgot about CTB because like you said and I do more often than not do not have the nerve of dealing with poorly designed websites.
But I have not checked them in a long time so I give CTB another try.


----------

